# Monitors for New Studio (Trailer Music)



## kunst91 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hey all,
Next month I will be putting together a new studio, primarily for writing trailer music, and I am in the market for a new set of near field monitors. 

My home studio is a 5.1 writing system that I've been using for film/tv projects, and my monitors are all a7x's, which I have been using for the past 4-5 years.

Now my question is, do I stick with what I know and go with another pair of the a7x's for the new studio or do I maybe give something else a try? Many of my friends and colleagues swear by brands like Dynaudio, Focal, Neumann, etc.

Since I will mainly be working on trailer music/sound design in the new studio, it will just be in stereo. For what it's worth, the room, though not tiny, is on the smaller side.

My budget is 1500-2200 ish, and some of the models I have been looking at (besides the a7x are:
a8x - I don't know much about these honestly as the a7x tends to be more popular
Focal Shape series (65 and Twin)
Dynaudio Lyd series (8 and 48)
Neumann KH 120 - although these are on the smaller side for my purposes. The 310's are awesome but too pricy at the moment.

I know that there are soooo many others, but these are the ones that have caught my attention recently.

Whaddaya think?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jul 10, 2018)

Can you listen to them?

I'm a big fan of Dynaudio. I prefer the BM5mk3 to the LYD but they're nice too.

The Neumann KH120 are nice but I easily maxed them out with film music. Might be OK if you're close to them.

I don't like the Focals or Adams that I've heard but I've never heard any of the higher end Adams.

I'd highly recommend considering the JBL 705p. They're tiny, you basically can't max them out, they go lower than any other speaker that size, they have the built in DSP so you can use the EQ for some room correction, and they will give you a great reference of how things will sound in a theatre (although they're also great for music). The only problem is that they have some port resonance but I think they're great.


----------



## kunst91 (Jul 10, 2018)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Can you listen to them?
> 
> I'm a big fan of Dynaudio. I prefer the BM5mk3 to the LYD but they're nice too.
> 
> ...



Wow I hadn’t heard of those JBL’s before. The numbers on those are insane. Based on the frequency response it seems like the outperform any of the 7-8 inch monitors that I’ve seen.


----------



## kunst91 (Jul 10, 2018)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Can you listen to them?
> 
> I'm a big fan of Dynaudio. I prefer the BM5mk3 to the LYD but they're nice too.
> 
> ...



Also I will try to listen if I can. I’m sure I can find a place in LA to demo these


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 10, 2018)

What about the new Adam T7s?
There's been a lot of social media fluff featuring Adam pro users who are pleased with the T7 as a "second set" or "home setup" to compliment more expensive Adam speakers.

No personal experience here. I'm still eyeing my aged Fostex PM1's with a hateful glare.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jul 10, 2018)

If you can find them in your area, maybe also try to listen to HEDD Audio monitors. I'm using Type20 as my mains and Type07 for surrounds - can't say enough good things about them. Type07 would be right in your price range. 

I went with HEDD after auditioning Neumann, Adam, Focal and Dynaudio monitors.


----------



## kunst91 (Jul 10, 2018)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> If you can find them in your area, maybe also try to listen to HEDD Audio monitors. I'm using Type20 as my mains and Type07 for surrounds - can't say enough good things about them. Type07 would be right in your price range.
> 
> I went with HEDD after auditioning Neumann, Adam, Focal and Dynaudio monitors.



ah those are the ones that are similar to Adam's right? If I'm not mistaken they were developed by a former Adam guy. How would you say they compare?

they might be a good compromise since I'm already used to that sound.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 10, 2018)

@kunst91 : That would be Eve Audio, not HEDD 
(btw, I have Eve Audio 3-way monitors and they are fantastic)


----------



## kunst91 (Jul 10, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> What about the new Adam T7s?
> There's been a lot of social media fluff featuring Adam pro users who are pleased with the T7 as a "second set" or "home setup" to compliment more expensive Adam speakers.
> 
> No personal experience here. I'm still eyeing my aged Fostex PM1's with a hateful glare.



Oh yeah the T7's are great! My buddy just got a pair for his assistant. But they're probably a little bit "budget" for my purposes. At that point I would probably just get another pair of a7x's.


----------



## kunst91 (Jul 10, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> @kunst91 : That would be Eve Audio, not HEDD
> (btw, I have Eve Audio 3-way monitors and they are fantastic)



ah thanks! The HEDD's look very similar also and have that high tweeter so I was confused.


----------



## kunst91 (Jul 10, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> @kunst91 : That would be Eve Audio, not HEDD
> (btw, I have Eve Audio 3-way monitors and they are fantastic)



Also, speaking of three-way monitors, this is one of the reasons I was considering the Dynaudio Lyd 48. It's a three-way monitor that's in my price range


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 10, 2018)

kunst91 said:


> Also, speaking of three-way monitors, this is one of the reasons I was considering the Dynaudio Lyd 48. It's a three-way monitor that's in my price range



My experience with 3-ways monitors is quite limited, I only know the Eve Audio SC305, which I have (777€ per monitor) and the Focal SM9 I had in a studio I was working in (quite a different price range, 3149€ per monitor !).

In both cases, I loved them !


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jul 10, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> @kunst91 : That would be Eve Audio, not HEDD
> (btw, I have Eve Audio 3-way monitors and they are fantastic)



Actually - both Eve and HEDD have ties to Adam. Klaus Heinz (of HEDD) and Roland Stenz (of Eve) were both co-founders of Adam.

However, eventually they went in opposite directions - Eve went digital and has advanced DSP, while HEDD stayed full analog, with optional digital connectivity.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jul 10, 2018)

kunst91 said:


> ah those are the ones that are similar to Adam's right? If I'm not mistaken they were developed by a former Adam guy. How would you say they compare?
> 
> they might be a good compromise since I'm already used to that sound.



I owned a pair of A7, later a pair of A7X; then I took a break from Adams and had Focal Solo6s for a good 5 years or so. The HEDDs are actually surprisingly different from Adams considering their similarities in design. The tweeter sounds smoother, less harsh but still very detailed. The bass extension is a bit more impressive than the Adams too. Another difference I noticed was the sweet spot (used to be pretty narrow on Adams), which is a fair bit wider.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 10, 2018)

I find the Adams a bit brittle-sounding and prefer the Neumanns

Don't use either but one of my producers uses Adams and my engineer uses the Neumanns


----------



## JohnG (Jul 10, 2018)

interesting review of the Neumanns:

https://www.kenrockwell.com/audio/neumann/kh-120-a.htm


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 10, 2018)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> Actually - both Eve and HEDD have ties to Adam. Klaus Heinz (of HEDD) and Roland Stenz (of Eve) were both co-founders of Adam.
> 
> However, eventually they went in opposite directions - Eve went digital and has advanced DSP, while HEDD stayed full analog, with optional digital connectivity.



Didn't know that, thank you @Mihkel Zilmer !


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 10, 2018)

Which sunglasses do you wear? With brown glass, with black glass, with green, yellow or what glass?


----------



## kunst91 (Jul 10, 2018)

JohnG said:


> interesting review of the Neumanns:
> 
> https://www.kenrockwell.com/audio/neumann/kh-120-a.htm



Wow yeah that’s a pretty thorough review with some really cool results. This is along the lines of what a lot of my pop music friends say about the Neumann’s. My fear however is what gerhard said, that these monitors can’t really handle film music, not to mention trailer music.


----------



## Vin (Jul 10, 2018)

Check PMC Result6 & Presonus S6/S8, both quite impressive speakers.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 10, 2018)

kunst91 said:


> Wow yeah that’s a pretty thorough review with some really cool results. This is along the lines of what a lot of my pop music friends say about the Neumann’s. My fear however is what gerhard said, that these monitors can’t really handle film music, not to mention trailer music.



My engineer uses them; he worked for some time at RCP and also engineered for the late Johann Johannsson (Sicario, Arrival, etc.). So yes, they work for film and trailer music.


----------



## kunst91 (Jul 10, 2018)

JohnG said:


> My engineer uses them; he worked for some time at RCP and also engineered for the late Johann Johannsson (Sicario, Arrival, etc.). So yes, they work for film and trailer music.



Ah cool that’s great to hear!


----------



## lumcas (Jul 11, 2018)

Buy just one Neumann KH 310 and never look back (unless you place it right behind you).


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 11, 2018)

kunst91 said:


> My fear however is what gerhard said, that these monitors can’t really handle film music, not to mention trailer music.



I don't think it matters what type of music you're mixing, does it? Is it film music with just piano and strings? Epic orchestral stuff? I think it's a moot point....unless are you just concerned about bottom end? In that case, just add a good sub to your current setup.


----------



## kunst91 (Jul 11, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I don't think it matters what type of music you're mixing, does it? Is it film music with just piano and strings? Epic orchestral stuff? I think it's a moot point....unless are you just concerned about bottom end? In that case, just add a good sub to your current setup.



This studio will be primarily for trailer music so I am concerned about bottom end. I will likely end up with a sub, although I usually work in 5.1 and don’t use the LFE for bass management, so using a sub this way is foreign territory for me.


----------



## kunst91 (Jul 11, 2018)

lumcas said:


> Buy just one Neumann KH 310 and never look back (unless you place it right behind you).



They really are amazing. I can just use it for the right channel, that’s where I put all the good stuff anyway


----------



## kunst91 (Jul 11, 2018)

Vin said:


> Check PMC Result6 & Presonus S6/S8, both quite impressive speakers.



Wow the Result6’s are really cool. PMC miiiiight just get me to punch above my budget.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jul 11, 2018)

kunst91 said:


> Wow the Result6’s are really cool. PMC miiiiight just get me to punch above my budget.



RSPE in Universal City will let you try them out in your studio free for 14 days, and they have a great 6 month guarantee...
https://www.rspeaudio.com/PMC-Loudspeakers-result6-p/pmc-result6.htm

Thanks to your thread I’m considering it myself


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jul 11, 2018)

kunst91 said:


> Wow yeah that’s a pretty thorough review with some really cool results. This is along the lines of what a lot of my pop music friends say about the Neumann’s. My fear however is what gerhard said, that these monitors can’t really handle film music, not to mention trailer music.


My comment wasn't about film music specifically. When playing any music you can easily max them out and then they go red and you're hitting the limiter.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jul 11, 2018)

Also check out the Presonus R80's for a more economical choice.

In the end, I don't think monitors matter all that much as long as you listen to well produced music on ANY set and get well aquainted to the response, then you know what to shoot for with your own tracks. You could produce in headphones if you know them intimately.

A sub is mandatory to me, without bottom end to pay attention to, music is lifeless, half is missing...


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 12, 2018)

kunst91 said:


> Wow the Result6’s are really cool. PMC miiiiight just get me to punch above my budget.



I wouldn't sleep on the Sceptres either. I've had mine for a couple years now and don't see myself replacing them anytime soon... They also have onboard DSP, (Fulcrum Acoustic...) And as much as I'm not one to echo marketing hype, I can't disagree. The stereo image really is spectacular. Front to back depth, height, and a sweet spot that extends almost behind your head at times. I really have never heard a stereo image like theirs in that price range. (Not to mention I was skeptical considering they're Presonus...) 

The only thing I'd say is that, (the s8's at least), are capable of some pretty deep low end. You'll get the most mileage out of them by putting them in a well-treated room...


----------



## SBK (Jul 12, 2018)

Stick with Adam a7x and get a nice analog compressor! lol


----------



## AllanH (Jul 12, 2018)

kurtvanzo said:


> RSPE in Universal City will let you try them out in your studio free for 14 days, and they have a great 6 month guarantee...
> https://www.rspeaudio.com/PMC-Loudspeakers-result6-p/pmc-result6.htm
> ...f



Thank you for the link to RSPE. I'm also looking for better monitors and that looks like an ideal place to visit in the greater LA area.


----------



## SolarCell (Sep 18, 2018)

kunst91 said:


> these monitors can’t really handle film music


I come from writing and producing pop music, the Neumann's were awesome for that. But since I've been changing goals and working on getting me the perfect set up for orchestral music, I've been going back and forth with these lovely KH-120's... I was wondering, have you made up your mind? And if so; which monitors did you wind up with?


----------

